# XC Bike Kaufberatung: Alu/Carbon, 1x12, sportl. Sitzposition, ...



## StePet3 (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

war bisher stiller Mitleser im Forum und habe mich heute dann doch mal angemeldet und komme mit folgendem Anliegen zu euch:

*Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem XC Race-Bike. Gerne Eigenaufbau aber auch Fertigrad mit der Option ungewünschte Teile zu verkaufen und die passenden zu beschaffen.*

Um zu verstehen warum, hier kurz die Erklärung:
Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Enduro und bisher waren die Touren auch immer relativ Enduro-lastig.
Vor 2-3 Jahren habe ich mir bei der Neubeschaffung eines Bikes bezüglich der Klettereigenschaften extra ein YT Capra gekauft und bin seit dem wirklich verliebt in die Geometrie, das Klettervermögen (für ein Enduro) und das verspielte Verhalten bergab. Das Rad passt zu vieler meiner Fahrten wirklich perfekt.
Seit ca. 1 Jahr fahre ich aber auch zunehmend Touren und dies auch in der Gruppe.
Genau hier fängt das eigentliche Problem an...
Ich benutze das Capra inzwischen für eigentlich alle Touren. (Von der Feierabendrunde auf dem festen Feldweg bis hin zur eher seltenen Bikeparkbesuchen)
Hatte auch schon andere Enduros und das Capra ist mit Abstand das tourentauglichste das ich je hatte.
Aber in der Gruppe fällt mir dann immer wieder aufs neue auf wie viel mehr ich mit dem Bike bergauf arbeiten muss im Vergleich zu allen anderen und wie sehr dieses Bike auf den Touren doch fehl am Platz ist. Bergauf endet dies meist in langen Passagen Wiegetritt...
Das Dilemma fängt bei den Federlementen an, die trotz Lockout leicht wippen und geht über die groben 2,4 Reifen weiter bis hin zu 2x 200 mm Bremsen mit 4 Kolben, dass die Übersetzung (11-fach, 10-42, 32 Kettenblatt) nach oben nicht immer ausreicht, ich aber für die Enduro-lastigen Sachen die 10:32 öfters mal brauche um hochzukommen, usw ... 

Dies trübt leider immer wieder den vielen Spaß den wir auf den Touren haben. Nun bin ich also an dem Punkt, an dem ich endlich kapiert habe, dass ein neues Bike ran muss.

Natürlich habe ich mir auch schon einige Forenbeiträge durchgelesen und mir gedanken dazu gemacht.

Am Besten wäre natürlich wenn jemand hier den direkten Vergleich hat zwischen einem 170 mm Enduro und einem mordernen 100 mm Hardtail in Bezug auf das Vorankommen und vor allem die Klettereigenschaften/-geschwindigkeit. Nicht dass ich mir hier zu viele Hoffnungen mache?  (die Touren fahren wir generell immer mit +500HM und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von +20 km/h)

Bei den Bikes bin ich mir nicht so richtig sicher.
Zum einen fände ich ein steifes Carbon-Hardtail gut, zum anderen muss ich sagen, dass ich für mein Budget im Carbon-Bereich leider keine wirklich solide Ausstattung gefunden habe. Jedoch bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, ob es bei den 100 mm Federweg wirklich wichtig ist, dass eine RS Reba verbaut ist oder ob eine Recon oder gar eine Judy ausreicht? Habe mit den kürzeren Gabeln leider keine Erfahrung (habe zwar noch ein altes Scott Hardtail aber mit SR Suntour Stahlfeder Gabel  was keinen Vergleich zulässt)

Für mich wichtig ist auf jeden Fall:

Budget: 1800 € (wenns was richtig gutes als Ausstattung gibt, das einen höheren Preis rechtfertigt, dann sind 200-400€ noch drin)
1x12er Schaltung egal ob Sram oder Shimano (auch wenn ich SRAM eigentlich bevorzuge)
möglichst 10er als kleinstes Rädchen in der Kasette 
34er Kettenblatt wäre dann glaub ideal
kein Dropper
max. 100 mm Gabel
Alu oder Carbon ist egal (die 500 Gramm mehr finde ich bei meinem Essverhalten als erstes am Bauch wieder )
Das Bike ohne Pedale sollte aber dennoch deutlich unter 12 kg liegen
sportliche/race - Sitzposition
Innenverlegte Züge (möglichst alle, verstehe nicht warum man beim Procaliper von Trek zum Beispiel am Carbonrahmen (und Alu-Rahmen), den Bremszug für hinten außen entlang legt?)
zu mir: 65 kg, 1,70 m 

Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind ja: Trek Procaliper, Scott Scale, Focus Raven, BMC Teamlite, Specialized Chisel, Specialized Epic HT, Ghost Lector, Mondraker Crono, Mondraker Podium, Cube Reaction C:62/68, Canyon Exceed, Orbea Alma, Radon Jealous, Santa Cruz Cameleon, ...

Hab mich bei den üblichen Verdächtigen umgeschaut aber so richtig auf einen grünen Zweig bin ich nicht gekommen, zumal auch viele dieser Bikes derzeit nicht lieferbar sind... 
Habt ihr noch einen Joker in der Tasche oder könnt ihr mir aus den üblichen Verdächtigen was nennen, das mir zusagen könnte was ich übersehen habe.
Oder komme ich an einem Frame-Kit mit Eigenaufbau nicht vorbei? Oder muss ich wohl doch das Budget erhöhen?

Derzeit tendiere ich zu Alu und damit zum Chisel oder Procaliper Al oder Jealous AL.
Den 2019er Chisel Rahmen und den Procaliper AL Rahmen könnte man derzeit beide für je 699€ bekommen und lassen somit recht viel Spielraum für die Ausstattung.

Auch cool wäre das Specialized Epic HT für 2000€ als Fertigbike und dann die schlechten Komponenten rausschmeißen und durch gute ersetzten. Dann sprengt dieses Projekt jedoch mein Budget deutlich...


Ich freue mich über eure Antworten!


----------



## Toolkid (29. Juni 2020)

Zu dieser Jahreszeit und noch dazu diese Jahr wirst du kein aktuelles Rad in absehbarer Zeit kaufen können. Selbst Vorjahresmodelle gehen, soweit noch vorhanden, kaum reduziert weg. Noch dazu brauchst du wahrscheinlich einen M-Rahmen und das ist die begehrteste Größe.
Ich schätze in 2-3 Monaten kommen vorgezogene 2021 Modelle um die hohe Nachfrage zu decken. Vorher wird das wohl nichts mehr mit einem Neurad mit deinen Anforderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StePet3 (29. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ja habe mich in den Onlineshops umgesehen und echt schwer getan überhaupt etwas zu finden, das nicht "Sold-Out" ist.


----------



## daniel77 (29. Juni 2020)

gebraucht kaufen, sofort verfügbar und für das Budget ist was richtig gutes drin. Ob 11fach oder 12fach ist eigentlich egal. Für mehr Bandbreite nach oben kannst immer eine 11-46er XT Kassette montieren oder nochmal 250€ für ein gebrauchtes Eagle Upgrade investieren.

5min Suche im Bikemarkt, Voila:





						Cross Country Bike: 312 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 312 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Wenn du selber aufbauen kannst/willst, dann ebenfalls auf Gebrauchtteile setzten.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> gebraucht kaufen, sofort verfügbar und für das Budget ist was richtig gutes drin. Ob 11fach oder 12fach ist eigentlich egal. Für mehr Bandbreite nach oben kannst immer eine 11-46er XT Kassette montieren oder nochmal 250€ für ein gebrauchtes Eagle Upgrade investieren.
> 
> 5min Suche im Bikemarkt, Voila:
> 
> ...


bei der körpergröße wohl etwas groß.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2020)

StePet3 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> Ja habe mich in den Onlineshops umgesehen und echt schwer getan überhaupt etwas zu finden, das nicht "Sold-Out" ist.


ich würde mir auch mal merida angucken.


----------



## mazola01 (29. Juni 2020)

Genau das selbe such ich auch. Ich hänge aktuell am epic. Denke das ist für mich auch geometrietechnisch die beste Wahl.


----------



## StePet3 (29. Juni 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> gebraucht kaufen, sofort verfügbar und für das Budget ist was richtig gutes drin. Ob 11fach oder 12fach ist eigentlich egal. Für mehr Bandbreite nach oben kannst immer eine 11-46er XT Kassette montieren oder nochmal 250€ für ein gebrauchtes Eagle Upgrade investieren.
> 
> 5min Suche im Bikemarkt, Voila:
> 
> ...


Du hast recht wenn die Bandbreite stimmt ist es mir eigentlich auch egal ob ich 11 oder 12 Gänge schalten kann 



k_star schrieb:


> bei der körpergröße wohl etwas groß.


Ein klein wenig zu groß aber 18" sollte bei mir gut passen.




k_star schrieb:


> ich würde mir auch mal merida angucken.


Gerade mal angeschaut. Die Bikes bzw. die Carbonrahmen sehen wirklich sehr gut aus.
Leider interessant von der Ausstattung her ist erst das Merida Big.Nine XT aufwärts.
Und das ist deutlich über meinem Budget.
Wenn ich überlege was das Big-Nine XT Komponenten verbaut hat dann komme ich immer mehr zum Eigenaufbau. Wenn ich so die Bauteile zusammenzähle fällt ein großer Betrag doch wieder zurück auf den Carbonrahmen


----------



## StePet3 (29. Juni 2020)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Genau das selbe such ich auch. Ich hänge aktuell am epic. Denke das ist für mich auch geometrietechnisch die beste Wahl.


Bei dem Gedanken war ich ich auch schon, da das Epic HT ja hoch gelobt wird!
Man nehme das Specialized Epic HT in der Grundausstattung für ca. 2000€ und fährt es erstmal.
Die NX Gruppe sollte keine Probleme machen und die MT501 kann man bestimmt auch mal ne weile fahren (vor allem bei meinem Gewicht). Lediglich ein paar andere Komponenten werden dann bestimmt recht schnell ersetzt. Mit der Federgabel (Judy Gold) kann ich leider nicht so richtig was anfangen, da fehlt mir die erfahrung auf dem Gebiet XC 100 mm 
Aber nicht nur hier wäre das ein Ansatz ganz interessant, sondern auch beim Focus Raven 8.6, beim Scott Scale 925, ...
Alle recht ähnlich "basic" ausgestattet, sodass man sie erstmal fahren kann.

Aber genau deshalb habe ich mich hier auch ans Forum gewandt in der Hoffnung gute Tipps und vor allem die Erfahrung von den XC-lern zu bekommen


----------



## Walsumer1980 (29. Juni 2020)

Rose Psychopath oder Count Solo


----------



## StePet3 (29. Juni 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Rose Psychopath oder Count Solo


Rose Psychopath 1 ist von der Ausstattung her für den Preis sehr interessant. Vor allem mit der Reba im Gepäck.
Bzw. das 2er mit der RS SID Gabel und den X1700 Laufrädern.

Aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich den Rahmen ganz schrecklich finde 
Mit diesem Knick am Hinterreifen 
Da wäre das erste was ausgetauscht werden würde der Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (29. Juni 2020)

Wie so viele hier in letzter Zeit-ein Chisel aufbauen!


----------



## StePet3 (29. Juni 2020)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Wie so viele hier in letzter Zeit-ein Chisel aufbauen!


Vielen Dank auch für deine Antwort.
Das Chisel gefällt mir wirklich gut. Die Geometrie scheint ähnlich dem Epic HT zu sein (leicht kürzerer Reach), was aber nicht so wild sein wird wenn man die Geo Daten mal vergleicht 

Ich versuche immer bei den Bikes rauszurechnen was mich ca. der Rahmen kostet, wenn ich alle verbauten Komponenten vom Preis abziehe. (Alles natürlich nur sehr grob mit den aktuellen Einkaufspreisen für Endkunden)
Und wie oben schon geschrieben komme ich bei den Carbonrahmen immer auf ordentlich hohe Preise. Und das Chisel bietet mir bis auf die Steifigkeit eigentlich alles was mir auch ein Carbonrahmen bieten würde. Deshalb habe ich oben auch schon das Chisel, Procaliper Al und Jealous Al mal als grobe Richtung angepeilt.

Ich habe hier im Forum schon etliche Chisel-Aufbau-Threads gelesen.

Kann das Chisel denn mit den oben genannten Bikes mithalten? Bzw. anders gefragt, würde ich als Enduro-Umsteiger einen Unterschied merken zwischen einem High-End Carbonrahmen zu einem Chisel Alurahmen mit exakt gleicher Ausstattung?


----------



## _Olli (29. Juni 2020)

Sonora - Stevens Bikes 2020
					

Highlights 2020: 1. Überarbeitetes Carbon-Hardtail mit erstklassigen Rahmen-Details und Worldcup-erprobtem Handling; 2. Extra preiswerter Einstieg in den Cross-Country- & Marathon-Rennsport; 3. Sram SX/NX Eagle 1x12fach-Antrieb; 4. Bissige Shimano BR-MT420 4-Kolben-Scheibenbremsen; 5...




					www.stevensbikes.de
				












						Colorado 401 - Stevens Bikes 2020
					

Highlights 2020: 1. Agiles und leichtes, top ausgestattetes Hardtail aus triple butted Aluminium 6061; 2. Edle Fox 32 Float Rhythm-Federgabel; 3. Neuer Shimano Deore XT 1x12fach-Antrieb mit extra breiter Übersetzungsspanne; 4. Bissige Shimano Deore XT-Scheibenbremsen; 5. Fulcrum Red Zone...




					www.stevensbikes.de


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Juni 2020)

18" und 48 cm brauchst du bei deiner körpergröße nicht fahren (die maße habe ich auch, weiß also, wo von ich spreche...) ..

der hier steht z.B. schon ewig im bike-markt... https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1334808-cube-reaction-c-62-race-carbon-n-grey-2018
das hast du noch viel luft um das rad auf die wunschparts umzubauen...


----------



## Deleted 324346 (30. Juni 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Zu dieser Jahreszeit und noch dazu diese Jahr wirst du kein aktuelles Rad in absehbarer Zeit kaufen können. Selbst Vorjahresmodelle gehen, soweit noch vorhanden, kaum reduziert weg. Noch dazu brauchst du wahrscheinlich einen M-Rahmen und das ist die begehrteste Größe.
> Ich schätze in 2-3 Monaten kommen vorgezogene 2021 Modelle um die hohe Nachfrage zu decken. Vorher wird das wohl nichts mehr mit einem Neurad mit deinen Anforderungen.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es werden noch aktuelle Modelle gefertigt und die neuen kommen nächstes Jahr. Weil die aktuellen ausverkauft sind, die neuen aber erst im Oktober kommen würden.Es gibt allerdings Ausnahmen.


----------



## StePet3 (30. Juni 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> 18" und 48 cm brauchst du bei deiner körpergröße nicht fahren (die maße habe ich auch, weiß also, wo von ich spreche...) ..
> 
> der hier steht z.B. schon ewig im bike-markt... https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1334808-cube-reaction-c-62-race-carbon-n-grey-2018
> das hast du noch viel luft um das rad auf die wunschparts umzubauen...


Ja für ne sehr sportliche Sitzposition kann auch ein S Rahmen passen  

Vielen Dank für das Verlinken des Angebots.
Das Angebot wäre wirklich übertrieben gut für mich wenn die Laufräder noch was taugen würden. Habe leider bisher nur sehr schlechtes über die Answer Atac AM gehört. Man denke nur an 2016 wo die Laufräder an den ganzen Stereos von Cube waren und Probleme mit ausgeschlagenen Lagern, Naben mit viel Spiel und lockeren Speichen nach jeder Abfahrt hatten. Aber die schlechten Laufräder sind ja mal kein Beinbruch 

Aber generell kann bis auf die komplette Schaltgruppe (kein 1x Antrieb und die Kasette nicht ideal für 1x Umbau) und die Laufräder eigentlich alles genommen werden  der Preis müsste trotzdem noch recht ordentlich sein. Interessant wäre auch zu wissen welche Gabel verbaut ist.

Werde mich mit dem Verkäufer mal kurzschließen. Leider halt auch über 4 Stunden fahrt weg... 
Aber für eine gute Basis für ein neues Rad würde ich vermutlich überall hinfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (30. Juni 2020)

man kann nicht alles haben...


----------



## StePet3 (30. Juni 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> man kann nicht alles haben...


Da hast du recht!  

Aber das wäre mal wirklich ne gute Ausgangsbasis für den Anfang und kann dann Schritt für Schritt nach Bedarf optimiert werden.


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Juni 2020)

mach ich auch meistens... rahmen-gabel set muss passen... der rest kann ersetzt werden... dafür muss dann nur der preis stimmen...


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Juni 2020)

ne ganz andere möglichkeit ist natürlich das hier...

https://www.allstarbicycle.com/

die carbonrahmen sind lecker... nicht ganz billige fälschungen mit garantie und lieferung incl. zollumgehung...


----------



## StePet3 (30. Juni 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> mach ich auch meistens... rahmen-gabel set muss passen... der rest kann ersetzt werden... dafür muss dann nur der preis stimmen...


So wie es aussieht brauch ich vermutlich einen Plan B 

Der Verkäufer der das Rad am 08.12.2019 eingestellt hat, war das letzte Mal am 28.12.2019 online.
Das Rad ist also wie du sagtest schon lange im Bikemarkt aber mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit schon lange nicht mehr zu haben und verkauft.


----------



## StePet3 (30. Juni 2020)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ne ganz andere möglichkeit ist natürlich das hier...
> 
> https://www.allstarbicycle.com/
> 
> die carbonrahmen sind lecker... nicht ganz billige fälschungen mit garantie und lieferung incl. zollumgehung...



Scheint als wären die ziemlich groß unterwegs 
Hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gepspielt nen China-Billig-Rahmen zu nehmen aber irgendwie will ich das auch nicht 
Das wäre für mich aber auf jeden Fall eine Option wenn meine Restekiste mal zu groß wird und ich so viel hab dass beinahe nur noch der Rahmen fehlt und ich eigentlich kein Bike mehr brauche und Lust hab was zusammenzubasteln...dann würde ich sowas vermutlich gerne nehmen


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Juni 2020)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1402984-cube-rahmen-reaction-c-62-race-2020-29-m-17

gleicher rahmen...


----------



## Deleted 416627 (2. Juli 2020)

@ StePet3: ... wo wohnst du / bzw. in welchem Umkreis suchst du das bike ...?


----------



## StePet3 (3. Juli 2020)

Curri17 schrieb:


> @ StePet3: ... wo wohnst du / bzw. in welchem Umkreis suchst du das bike ...?


Im Umkreis von 150 km um Karlsruhe, Pforzheim und Stuttgart wäre ganz gut.
Bin aber auch öfters mal im Saarland in der nähe von Homburg/Zweibrücken unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (3. Juli 2020)

... nach 2 min suchen auf EbayKA:

Größe M, guter Preis, 1x12 ... 25km von Stuttgart entfernt ... - passt doch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StePet3 (3. Juli 2020)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... nach 2 min suchen auf EbayKA:
> 
> Größe M, guter Preis, 1x12 ... 25km von Stuttgart entfernt ... - passt doch ...


Haha du bist genial  

Dem hab ich grad vor 1 h geschrieben. Hab schon eine Probefahrt angefragt.
Und ein paar Daten abgegelichen.
Und jetzt stellst du es hier rein.


----------



## StePet3 (3. Juli 2020)

Bzw. du warst ja schneller wie ich aber ich habs erst jetzt gelesen.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (3. Juli 2020)

... wenn du bis Wiesbaden fährst, könntest du dir auch mein Rocky Mountain Vertex anschauen - aber da müsstest du noch paar Euro drauf packen ... ?


----------



## crack_MC (4. Juli 2020)

Oder sowas:

https://www.decathlon.de/p/mountain...-29-zoll-1×12-schwarz/_/R-p-312254?mc=8595247


----------



## s37 (4. Juli 2020)

Hier wäre noch eine Option für knapp unter 2k:
Müsing Specter


----------



## onkeldueres (5. Juli 2020)

Schau mal hier....Sollte noch verfügbar sein bei verschiedenen Händlern: PL ist Top!





						Bushmaster Plus 29 | 12 Gang Kettenschaltung | Diamant | BULLS Onlineshop |
					

Das XC-Hardtail für anspruchsvolle Fahrer ✔ leichter Carbonrahmen der neusten Generation ✔ hochwertige Shimano Schalt- und Bremskomponenten ✔ Schwalbe Rocket Ron Reifen




					www.bulls.de


----------



## onkeldueres (5. Juli 2020)

oder hier:https://www.bulls.de/produkt/bulls-copperhead3rs275-592-10041?sku=592-10041_ZEG


----------



## XDmint (5. Juli 2020)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... wenn du bis Wiesbaden fährst, könntest du dir auch mein Rocky Mountain Vertex anschauen - aber da müsstest du noch paar Euro drauf packen ... ?


Stimmt, ist aber auch ein geiles Teil. Vielleicht gibt es das ja noch irgendwo gebraucht. Mein Vertex aus 2018 habe ich vor ein paar Monaten bei meinem Händer für 1900 bekommen. Allerdings hat es „nur“ eine 2x11 Shimano XT.


----------



## cluso (5. Juli 2020)

Bezüglich mangelender Steifigkeit von Alu würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.
Wenn die gut gemacht sind dann halten die schon auch den kräftigeren Kerlen stand und dir würde mehr Budget für Teile bleiben.

Vor Jahren waren doch mal Quantec technisch sehr gut dabei...würde vielleicht auch in diese Richtung schauen. Und wie schon gesagt wurde...Secondhand Markt ist sicherlich auch lohnend zum reinschauen.

Grüße und viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 416627 (5. Juli 2020)

XDmint schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist aber auch ein geiles Teil. Vielleicht gibt es das ja noch irgendwo gebraucht. Mein Vertex aus 2018 habe ich vor ein paar Monaten bei meinem Händer für 1900 bekommen. Allerdings hat es „nur“ eine 2x11 Shimano XT.



... ich habe u.a. das 2019er Vertex custommade - wenn einer genug bezahlt und es abholt, würde ich es abgeben - das ist ne Waffe ...


----------



## soulslight (6. Juli 2020)

Von mir als Tipp das Mondraker Chrono Carbon R für ca. 2000Euro, gerade noch im Rahmen und dafür nichts was sofort geändert werden müsste.


----------



## Deleted 324346 (6. Juli 2020)

Betreffend gebraucht Bike ,hätte ich so meine Bedenken. Klar, kann man Schnapper machen. Aber man weiß nie, wie der Vorbesitzer damit umgegangen ist. Dann kommts auf den Antrieb an. Hat man selber dei Erfahrung zu checken, ob Kassette und Co. noch in Ordnung sind? Und die Preise für Gebrauchträder steigen gerade extrem, weil der Markt an Neurädern sehr gelitten hat.


----------



## daflosti01 (6. Juli 2020)

Moin,

das ist mal was feines ??

Mit Stahl kommt Mann den Berg auch gut rauf - und vor allem mit Style ?









						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Hindelang finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## cluso (6. Juli 2020)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> Betreffend gebraucht Bike ,hätte ich so meine Bedenken. Klar, kann man Schnapper machen. *Aber man weiß nie, wie der Vorbesitzer damit umgegangen ist.* Dann kommts auf den Antrieb an. Hat man selber dei Erfahrung zu checken, ob Kassette und Co. noch in Ordnung sind? Und die Preise für Gebrauchträder steigen gerade extrem, weil der Markt an Neurädern sehr gelitten hat.



Mit deinen Bedenken hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Diese Nachteile sollte man auch nicht verschweigen.

Der TE scheint ja jetzt kein völliger Einsteiger zu sein und kennt sich mit Bikes vielleicht auch schon ein bisschen aus. Vielleicht geht auch einer der Bikekumpels noch zu ner etwaigen Besichtigung mit, dann kann/sollte das schon funktionieren.

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man aber beim Preis auch immer noch Budget für Tauschteile einplanen, oder der Preis bzw. das Rad/der Rahmen ist so kultig das schnöder Mammon nicht an allererster Stelle steht. 

Viel Spaß bei der Suche.


----------



## mikeonbike (7. Juli 2020)

anhand der kassette und kette beurteile ich höchsten die pflege und möglicherweise noch die ungefähre laufleistung, ansonsten sind teile wie kassetten, kettenblätter, kurbeln, bremsen, schaltungen total banane und werden meisten eh komplett ersetzt. anbauteile sind auch meisten für die kiste... interessant ist beim kauf eines gebrauchtrades für mich tatsächlich nur der rahmen und die gabel - das muss optisch, technisch und vom gewicht her passen. den meisten rädern sieht man den gebrauch recht gut an. da hilft dem verkäufer auch kein putzen... bei typischen macken im schaltwerk, an der gabel, am sattel, gerne auch am oberrohr und den bremsgriffen erkennt man schon relativ genau, wie der vorbesitzer zu seinem rad stand... das geht auch gut anhand von fotos... radkauf ist keine hexerei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanEk90 (8. August 2020)

Falls es ein Komplettrad werden soll, würde ich aus den Erfahrungen der Suche für die Freundin empfehlen, mindestens eine StepCast Gabel zu nehmen. Bei ca. 60kg Gewicht der Fahrerin hat eine solche am sensibelsten reagiert, gerade für Touren und leichtes Gelände sehr passend. 
Ich selbst, 90kg+, bin mit der SID sehr zufrieden, fährt sich ,stabil‘, aber weniger sensibel als meine letzte Fox 32 Performance SC. Ein Radon, kann’s durchaus empfehlen, allerdings im Antritt nicht ganz so agil im Vergleich zum Orbea Alma (2019 beide).
(Natürlich rein subjektive Eindrücke)

viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## feedyourhead (11. August 2020)

cluso schrieb:


> Bezüglich mangelender Steifigkeit von Alu würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.
> Wenn die gut gemacht sind dann halten die schon auch den kräftigeren Kerlen stand und dir würde mehr Budget für Teile bleiben.


Da es hier ja auch um den Vergleich Chisel/Epic ging und ich beide hab muss da ein wenig widersprechen. 

Das Chisel ist deutlich weicher als das Epic. 
In L wiegt mein Chisel Rahmen 1.500g und der Epic 1.150g.

Das Epic hat den Vorteil des größeren Sitzrohrdurchmessers falls man doch mal eine Dropper will. 

Die 2.000 Euro für das Epic sind ein Wahnsinnspreis (und das UVP!) für den Rahmen wenn man noch ein paar Anbauteile verkauft. 

Der Chiselrahmen ist einer der leichtesten Alurahmen aber was die UVPs angeht bei weitem nicht so attraktiv. 
Die Komplettbikes für um die 1.000 Euro dies bei Bike24 gab waren hingegen sehr interessant.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (12. August 2020)

Ich weis zwar nicht ob das hier noch aktuell ist aber ich schreibe mal meine Erfahrung, da ich aus ähnlichen Beweggründen vor kurzem ein XC gekauft habe.
Vielleicht hast du es im anderen Thema mitgelesen.

Ich komme ebenfalls aus dem Enduro-Bereich und bin durch einen Ortswechsel damit im letzten Jahr viele Touren gefahren und haben bemerkt, dass das Enduro dafür einfach nicht die richtige Wahl ist.
Letztendlich wusste ich, dass sich das ganze in nächster Zeit nicht mehr ändert (Spaß an Touren ist groß und Wohnort ändert sich auch nicht mehr so schnell), also musste was gemacht werden.


Erster Ansatz war das Enduro mit einem richtig guten XC-(Carbon)Laufradsatz auszustatten.
Zweiter Ansatz war mir ein relativ preiswertes XC Bike zu holen mit dem ich wieder richtig Freude an Touren haben soll.

Am Ende lief alles auf das relativ kostengünstige XC raus, das dann perfekt auf mein gefahrenes Terrain passt.
Der gute XC-(Carbon)LRS wäre in einem ähnlichen Preisbereich gelegen.

Zur Info:
Es wurde ein Canyon Exceed CF SL 5.0 für ca. 1650€
Getauscht wurde direkt:

Der Laufradsatz durch einen Eigenbau LRS (XR331 + DT Swiss 350er Straigtpull Naben mit XD Freilauf und Centerlock)
Die Kassette (PG-1230) gegen die aktuelle Eagle GX (PG-1275)
Sattel (Selle Itlaia X1) gegen meinen Standard (SQLab 612) von einem meiner Enduros
Lenker (RaceFace Ride Flatbar) gegen Ritchey WCS 2x +-5°
Reifen (RocketRon Performance) gegen Rocket Ron Evolution
Umrüstung auf Tubeless
Magnesium Low-Budget Pedale (50€)

Alles in allem wurde durch die Umrüstung ne Menge Gewicht gespart (angegeben und gewogen mit 11,7 kg auf aktuell mit Pedalen 10,3 kg) und durch den Verkauf der nicht benötigten Teile auch wieder ordentlich Geld eingespart.

Es waren im Endeffekt um die 2100/2200€ für das Bike!
Bis auf die Gabel ist es für mich schon ziemlich perfekt.
Die RockShoxs Recon ist zwar nicht der Wahsinn aber ganz ok und wird noch ne Saison gefahren bis mal wieder Geld übrig ist zum Spielen und dann kommt vielleicht eine SID oder so ran, die nochmals >400Gramm spart.


----------

